# HCC Coder



## kwylie (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an open position for a certified coder for Risk Adjustment (HCC) in the Monterey Park California area.

Send your resume to kwylie@synermed.com.


----------



## Brenda Sue (Mar 19, 2014)

Could this job be done remotely.  I just came off a four month contract doing Risk Adjustment (HCC) for Verisk Health and would like to do it again.

Brenda Sue, CPC, CMOM


----------



## kwylie (Mar 19, 2014)

*not remote*

This position is not remote.  We go to our doctor's office and do chart reviews and education so there is a lot of local travel.


----------

